# Anyone else had windy side effects with Yumove?



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooooh lovely subject 

Trying my arthritic Mara on Yumove. She had a first ones on Tuesday and Wednesday she had a colitis attack (nothing unusual in that) and has had less than fragrant wind ever since, which is unusual  

She was previously Seraquin and was fine - I just decided to try another supplement as many people appear to rate it. 

Any one else had this experience?:eek6:


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooops I meant have your furpets had windy side effects, not yourselves personally


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

My Boxer is on Yumove young and active and I've not noticed an increase though I don't think he can get any worse. He takes in alot of air and releases ALOT too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My two have been on Yumove for over a year & I haven't noticed anything different in that dept


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is quite prone to being a stinky bum (wheat, cat poo, other dogs poo, lamb and cheese all give her wind) but the yumove have been fine - even when she had a funny tummy for a while a few months ago (cause still unknown) the yumove was the first of her normal 'meds' I reintroduced and had no ill or smelly effects.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, Diz has been on it nearly a year and it doesn't bother her


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Sigh, thanks all. I wonder what has set her off? Maybe munched something revolting in the woods. I hope she, errrr, gets rid of it all soon, as it is really really gross :yikes:


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

No wind here either with Yumove.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

No wind here too, just a happy old boy that can run around and play, without the pain he was in before. Great stuff!!


----------

